# Writing for U19 Vietnam - great runners



## Codebuoi (Sep 23, 2014)

- When the referee whistles the Singapore emerged the final complacency among Southeast Asian U19 U19 Vietnam and Japan at the Vietnam U19 player collapses yard, they cry like children rather than young people were mature.

- On the sidelines, thousands of tearful fans also follow, hardly a team which has brought great emotion to such fans.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

